# Outdoor Cat Habitat pics



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Outdoor Cat Habitat, Kennel, Run

You could purchase or build a sort of outdoor cattery attached to your home so the cats could access it from the home via door, window or cat-flap. There are also products available to add to the tops of existing fences to prevent cats from being able to leap out. I would want to check to be sure outside cats couldn't accidentally get over the barrier and become trapped in the yard with my cats, but that is an option instead of building a completely enclosed (5-sides) outdoor kennel area. 
Using this kind of barrier, cats could safely enjoy being outside in a controlled environment and this would keep them out of your neighbor's yards and safe from any unknown dangers when not under your direct supervision or control. 
Best of luck,
Heidi =^..^=































































































Fence add-ons:





































http://sallyscathouse.homestead.com/page1.html
Link to CF topic about fencing w/ pics…
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=67815&view=unread#unread


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

This year, I just set up something temporary (just a large dog crate) for my girls, to see how then enjoyed being outside...and to see whether their behavior would change when they were back inside (i.e., would they continually meow at the door to go out, etc.). They loved being outdoors, but were also fine when back inside. 

So, next year I want to do something larger and more elaborate for them. Of course, once I do that, they just might start meowing by the door to go outside!  Still, I spend a lot of time in my garden in the summer, and it would be nice to have them outside with me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Like you, we also use a large wire dog-crate for outdoor time. Some of our cats are comfortable out there and some are not. I think the ones who are not, would become comfortable IF they had the option of running back inside if they felt overwhelmed. That is why I want to build them an attached enclosure w/ a flap for them to free-choice access at will.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I too would like some sort of flap/door, although that will be a challenge in my case. All of my doors that lead to areas suitable for an enclosure are glass doors (sliding glass doors, etc.), and I don't think you can put a cat flap in a glass door. And none of my windows open upwards. They all open outwards (the same way a door would open)...so they aren't amenable to a flap either. Thus, I am still working on what to do for entry and exit.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh-oh-oh! I think there are inserts you can purchase for sliding glass doors! I've seen them with dog-flaps in them so I'm sure they're available with cat-flaps.

When we do ours we're just gonna go through the interior/exterior wall.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's good to know. I've never seen such a thing before, but I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

You can also install a cat flap in a board and stick it in a window or you can buy one especially made for a window

Amazon.com: Ideal Sash Window Pet Door Cat Flap White - Flap size 6-1/4" x 6-1/4" - Fits window widths 23"-28": Kitchen & Dining

I'm sure you can find a cat flap for the sliding glass door on Amazon.com. They have everything.

I also would like to build an outdoor kitty habitat some day, but I need my own house first.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> Amazon.com: Ideal Sash Window Pet Door Cat Flap White - Flap size 6-1/4" x 6-1/4" - Fits window widths 23"-28": Kitchen & Dining


They make those for vertical slider windows as well. I did some research on it for the cat haven I had planned on making Mow last summer on the balcony.


----------

